# RAW - Losing noise reduction when switching from Develop to Library in LR 4.1



## JRDominy (Jul 6, 2012)

When I develop RAW files - the file appears to lose its noise reduction and sharpness when I switch back to Library.  Sometimes this loss is not subtle, but pretty profound.  Is this related to the jpeg conversion - if so, is there anyway to retain the noise reduction and/or sharpness of the RAW file? 

I'm new to the forum - I searched but could not find a related discussion, so I do apologize if this row has been already plowed.  I use LR 4.1 64 bit Vista


----------



## missingelement (Jul 7, 2012)

This may be due to the fact that the way lightroom processes images differently in the develop module and the library module.  What you are seeing is not an actual loss of sharpness, just less of an accurate rendering int he library module.  Try exporting the file as a JPG from each module and you should see no difference in the export, which should match what you saw in develop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi JRDominy, welcome to the forum!

Try zooming into 1:1 view - that will give you the most accurate preview of your settings.


----------

